
These are the real Stack Overflow trends: Use the pageviews - fhoffa
https://medium.com/@hoffa/these-are-the-real-stack-overflow-trends-use-the-pageviews-c439903cd1a
======
fhoffa
Previous discussion: When Stack Overflow introduced the trends tool (May
2017).

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14299731](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14299731)

What's new: # of questions is only half of the story - now you can also look
at pageviews %!

